# Cage Wire Orientation Pros/Cons?



## brentr (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm getting ready to build some new wire cages.  Based on what I've seen in pics here at BYH and other places, meat rabbit cages are usually walled and topped with 1" x 2" wire, bottom is 1/2" x 1" wire.  Most of the walls seem to orient the wire so the 2" length runs top to bottom (vertical vs. horizontal rectangle).  Is this just personal preference, or is there a reason why most cages are this way?

Second question: why 1" x 2" wire and not 1" x 1"?  Pricing them at my local TSC, 1 x 1 wire is actually a bit cheaper.  But I don't seem to see as many 1" x 1" cages.  I don't see any advantage either way, but I'm inclined to go the cheaper route.

I welcome all opinions an observations.  Thanks in advance for your input.  Just for the info, I plan to make the cages 30" D x 36" W x 24" H.  That should save me a little clipping based on the wire roll dimensions.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds good! I can't see any disadvantage to smaller wire, unless it is flimsier.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 3, 2011)

Good question, perhaps to give the rabbits bigger "holes" to look out of? I've never seen 1"x1" wire available in welded noncoated wire. I use quarter inch by quarter inch hardware cloth for flooring.

CYG


----------



## Stratmoore Farms (Nov 3, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Good question, perhaps to give the rabbits bigger "holes" to look out of? I've never seen 1"x1" wire available in welded noncoated wire. I use quarter inch by quarter inch hardware cloth for flooring.
> 
> CYG


Do you have problems with the manure not going through the wire? I have mine on 1/2X1" for the floor, and sometimes the manure balls are too big to go through the holes.


----------



## Stratmoore Farms (Nov 3, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to build some new wire cages.  Based on what I've seen in pics here at BYH and other places, meat rabbit cages are usually walled and topped with 1" x 2" wire, bottom is 1/2" x 1" wire.  Most of the walls seem to orient the wire so the 2" length runs top to bottom (vertical vs. horizontal rectangle).  Is this just personal preference, or is there a reason why most cages are this way?
> 
> Second question: why 1" x 2" wire and not 1" x 1"?  Pricing them at my local TSC, 1 x 1 wire is actually a bit cheaper.  But I don't seem to see as many 1" x 1" cages.  I don't see any advantage either way, but I'm inclined to go the cheaper route.
> 
> I welcome all opinions an observations.  Thanks in advance for your input.  Just for the info, I plan to make the cages 30" D x 36" W x 24" H.  That should save me a little clipping based on the wire roll dimensions.


You should be fine with the 1X1 as side walls.

As far as the orientation of the 1X2, I have made cages with the holes horizontal, and I have made them with the holes vertical. It basically depended on how I could get the best use out of a particular piece of wire. I don't see any advantages or disadvantages either way.


----------



## Citylife (Nov 3, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to build some new wire cages.  Based on what I've seen in pics here at BYH and other places, meat rabbit cages are usually walled and topped with 1" x 2" wire, bottom is 1/2" x 1" wire.  Most of the walls seem to orient the wire so the 2" length runs top to bottom (vertical vs. horizontal rectangle).  Is this just personal preference, or is there a reason why most cages are this way?
> 
> Second question: why 1" x 2" wire and not 1" x 1"?  Pricing them at my local TSC, 1 x 1 wire is actually a bit cheaper.  But I don't seem to see as many 1" x 1" cages.  I don't see any advantage either way, but I'm inclined to go the cheaper route.
> 
> I welcome all opinions an observations.  Thanks in advance for your input.  Just for the info, I plan to make the cages 30" D x 36" W x 24" H.  That should save me a little clipping based on the wire roll dimensions.


The smaller wire is used and highly reccomended for at least the floor.  It has to do more with kits and adults getting a foot caught and breaking it.  Sometimes when they are happy or something scares them they jump like fools and can get caught and break a leg. So, smaller wire can be a bit helpful with that.  Also, there  you need to make sure the wire you use doesnt have sharp edges.  That can hurt feet also.  
I bought my cages from TSC and I have been happy with them.
good luck to you.  I know we are very happy with our group of rabbits and set-up


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 4, 2011)

Stratmoore Farms said:
			
		

> CYGChickies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have that problem actually. I occasionally have "poo chandeliers" when the Lionheads have hair stuck to poo holding it to the cage. This is fairly rare and I've never seen a poop that wouldn't fit.

CYG


----------



## doubled (Nov 4, 2011)

Most orient the wire with the 2 inch vertical, it's a little harder for them to accidentialy get a leg out of. And most wire bottoms are 1/2 x 1, it's a heavier gage wire thats easier on their feet and does not sag.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 4, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to build some new wire cages.  Based on what I've seen in pics here at BYH and other places, meat rabbit cages are usually walled and topped with 1" x 2" wire, bottom is 1/2" x 1" wire.  Most of the walls seem to orient the wire so the 2" length runs top to bottom (vertical vs. horizontal rectangle).  Is this just personal preference, or is there a reason why most cages are this way?


Alot of folks have "baby saver" wire, where the bottom 4 inches or so is 1/2" x 1" and the rest is 1" x 2". It is usually manufactured so that for the "baby saver" portion to be on the bottom, the holes run vertically. You can buy wire that runs horizontally, that is why you will see 1" x 2" wire and also 2" x 1" wire...it has to do with which direction the longer portion runs.



> Second question: why 1" x 2" wire and not 1" x 1"?  Pricing them at my local TSC, 1 x 1 wire is actually a bit cheaper.  But I don't seem to see as many 1" x 1" cages.  I don't see any advantage either way, but I'm inclined to go the cheaper route.  I welcome all opinions an observations.  Thanks in advance for your input.


The 1 x 1 wire at TSC may not be the correct gauge, it needs to be 14g. Normally, 14g 1x1 is more expensive than 1 x 2. I know that some places 1 x 1 is better for cages, like areas of the country where they have weasel, mink or rat problems. They can get into a 1 x 2 cage, but not a 1 x 1 cage. I have 1 x 2, but our pest animals are usually raccoon, possum or skunk.

All that to say this, put good money into your cages and they will last. You want 14g, double dipped, galvanized AFTER weld wire. Floor should be 1/2" x 1" and sides/tops no larger than 1" x 2". I shop at TSC all the time and unless they can special order it, I have not ever seen the correct floor wire offered there. 



> Just for the info, I plan to make the cages 30" D x 36" W x 24" H.  That should save me a little clipping based on the wire roll dimensions.


I think 24"H is a great idea, because if you need to clip off the floor and put a new one, you have lots of head room to spare. This allows you to use the cage longer.

Shannon


----------

